# Crosscut sled size?



## Deanoside

I got a new table saw yesterday and was wondering what is the best size crosscut sled for all around cuts?


----------



## barry richardson

Bigger is always better, but whatever is most practical for you is most important. I think mine is about 2 feet wide by 18" front to back. Another note; I have made numerous sleds and jigs for my table saw, and I have found the best material for slides is the stuff plastic cutting boards are made out of, buy one at walmart and you will have enough material for many jigs. It never shrinks or swells, self lubricating, and never wears out....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

What are your crosscutting needs? I have a rather large one which is perfect for handling the wider stock or rough cutting stuff. I would think a smaller one would be appropriate if I needed refined cuts, or dealing with smaller stock. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC

barry richardson said:


> Bigger is always better, but whatever is most practical for you is most important. I think mine is about 2 feet wide by 18" front to back. Another note; I have made numerous sleds and jigs for my table saw, and I have found the best material for slides is the stuff plastic cutting boards are made out of, buy one at walmart and you will have enough material for many jigs. It never shrinks or swells, self lubricating, and never wears out....


How do you attach the slide to the sled?


----------



## barry richardson

TMAC said:


> How do you attach the slide to the sled?


3 screws, counter sunk in each runner up into the sled


----------



## TMAC

barry richardson said:


> 3 screws, counter sunk in each runner up into the sled


Thanks


----------



## Deanoside

Nature Man said:


> What are your crosscutting needs? I have a rather large one which is perfect for handling the wider stock or rough cutting stuff. I would think a smaller one would be appropriate if I needed refined cuts, or dealing with smaller stock. Chuck


It varies by the Project. I had a smaller table saw with a small sled that worked ok but i though it could be bigger.
I was just wondering if there was a rule of thumb to go by


----------



## woodtickgreg

You don't want it so big that when you complete a cut that it wants to tip off the edge on the back side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

TMAC said:


> Thanks


Hey I was just out in the shop and looked at my sled. On it I put the screws in it down through the bed of the sled. Now I remember why.... Put the runners in the slots, get the sled squared up perfectly above the runners with the fence, (this is assuming your fence is dialed in) then carefully without moving anything, drill the holes for the screws through the bed into the sliders.... works both ways though, if you put the screws up through the slider, and there is any slop, you can tighten the screw slightly to spread the runner, trickier to square up though...

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Texasstate

Make it bigger than you think I always wish I had made my a little bigger

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside

Thanks guys I built it big 24"×30".
I figured that I could always cut it down.


----------



## Deanoside

barry richardson said:


> Hey I was just out in the shop and looked at my sled. On it I put the screws in it down through the bed of the sled. Now I remember why.... Put the runners in the slots, get the sled squared up perfectly above the runners with the fence, (this is assuming your fence is dialed in) then carefully without moving anything, drill the holes for the screws through the bed into the sliders.... works both ways though, if you put the screws up through the slider, and there is any slop, you can tighten the screw slightly to spread the runner, trickier to square up though...


I acualy layed down Saran wrap down then put the runners on top of that and then glued the sled. Once the glue dryed I drilled and screwed from the bottom up. Worked really well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Deanoside

woodtickgreg said:


> You don't want it so big that when you complete a cut that it wants to tip off the edge on the back side.


Yes I learned that one a while back on the first one I built for my smaller saw. This time I put a 4×4 on the front to offset the overhang when starting the cut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Deanoside said:


> Thanks guys I built it big 24"×30".
> I figured that I could always cut it down.


Would you please post a picture of the finished product. Chuck


----------



## Deanoside

Nature Man said:


> Would you please post a picture of the finished product. Chuck[/QUOTE
> 
> @Nature Man
> Not quite done yet. I was thinking about another piece of 2 x4 on the back where the The blade comes in contact with the back 2×4 Just for safety. Still going to add a clamp as well So I don't have to have my hands on the piece I'm cutting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------

